# When Will The Spring Come?



## Debby (Apr 27, 2015)

I thought I'd give all you folks who are suffering under the onslaught of spring or summer(?) something to laugh at.    I'm looking out the window at SNOW falling!!!!!  I haven't even seen my backyard yet and it's doing it to us again!  No fair, no fair!  I'm so PO'd.  Who do I complain to?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 27, 2015)

We had very nice weather last week - 15-18C.  Then it got cold.  Last night in some areas of Scotland it was -5C.  Today I had to wear my long down winter coat to go into town.  At least we had sunshine but that turned into sleet then a short snow shower.  

My brother in Michigan posted last week that they had snow.  And then I saw something about Sydney gets tons of hail.  

Complain to the meteorologists, although they probably get enough abuse as it is.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Time to move?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 27, 2015)

Debby, you'll have to take it up with Mother Nature. Somebody did something to tick her off. Maybe we'll go from winter to summer with no spring in between? Or maybe winter to spring with no summer?


ETA: I talked to my Best Aunt just yesterday. They had a storm in the UP of Michigan last week that dumped 12" of sNOw. She said there were periods during the storm when she couldn't see across the street.

One of my brothers was born on Mother's Day in 1954. My dad had to put the plow on his jeep to take my mother to the hospital.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 27, 2015)

There's a field full of new lambs just down the road and I want to get some pics of them.  I'm a sucker for baby lambs, but I'll have to wait until I'm sure I won't get a wet camera.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 27, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Time to move?



Who, Debby or me?


----------



## Cookie (Apr 27, 2015)

Debby, snow? When will it be over?  We're still waiting here in TO too.   Trees are still brown and twiggy and its cool. But we're expecting double digit temperatures this week, woo hoo.  The thing about this part of the world is when spring finally does show her face, it all happens at once, buds, leaves, blossoms, hot sun. 

AC, pictures of baby lambs will be so lovely.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 27, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Debby, snow? When will it be over?  We're still waiting here in TO too.   Trees are still brown and twiggy and its cool. But we're expecting double digit temperatures this week, woo hoo.  The thing about this part of the world is when spring finally does show her face, it all happens at once, buds, leaves, blossoms, hot sun.
> 
> AC, pictures of baby lambs will be so lovely.



I try to get some every year.  Here's one I got last week that isn't very clear but I like to zoom in and get a full frame of their cute wee black faces.


----------



## Debby (Apr 27, 2015)

Misery loves company folks so thanks for the empathy and regarding the suggestion to move from you Ralph, as a matter of fact we're already planning that but not because of the weather.  Summers are a lot nicer where we are then where we are going to.  Our move has more to do with my daughter needing to move for medical support and we're following the grandkids.   This late snow just helps make me feel a little better about losing our lovely privacy for life in an apartment.  But that's the way life goes right?  Sometimes it works out just right and sometimes you have to make adjustments.  C'est la vie!

Cute lambs by the way Ameriscot.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 27, 2015)

FINALLY...  next weekend we are supposed to get up to 80 degrees in Chicago..


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 27, 2015)

Debby said:


> Misery loves company folks so thanks for the empathy and regarding the suggestion to move from you Ralph, as a matter of fact we're already planning that but not because of the weather.  Summers are a lot nicer where we are then where we are going to.  Our move has more to do with my daughter needing to move for medical support and we're following the grandkids.   This late snow just helps make me feel a little better about losing our lovely privacy for life in an apartment.  But that's the way life goes right?  Sometimes it works out just right and sometimes you have to make adjustments.  C'est la vie!
> 
> Cute lambs by the way Ameriscot.



Thanks.  I like to get shots of them when they are brand new but I missed it.  

As for moving, I could never move away from Scotland.  Not crazy about the climate but love it anyway.  And taking trips to better weather is an excellent solution.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 27, 2015)

Snow, you've got to be kidding me, 

From this past weekend, something for you to look forward to

View attachment 17472

View attachment 17471


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 27, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> FINALLY...  next weekend we are supposed to get up to 80 degrees in Chicago..



It was my brother in SE Michigan that posted they got snow - I think on Tuesday.  Did you get it as well?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 27, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Snow, you've got to be kidding me,
> 
> From this past weekend, something for you to look forward to
> 
> ...





LOL.  Love the devil horns!


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 27, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> It was my brother in SE Michigan that posted they got snow - I think on Tuesday.  Did you get it as well?



NO.. but my husband said he could see very fine snow flakes in the air..  nothing accumulated.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice weather here, has been very warm. It's now a bit cloudy with a little rain. flowers and blossom everywhere.
Scottish blackface sheep are my favourites.
never mind Debby,the snow won't last long, hope that your move goes well.We moved to be near family and help out too, sometimes life just goes that way.Expect the unexpected!


----------



## Glinda (Apr 27, 2015)

78 degrees, sunny, breezy and, of course, dry, today in San Diego.  I can't stay cooped up all day even though I have a bad cold.  After lunch I'll pack some tissues in my pocket and go for a walk around my neighborhood.  We don't have much of a Spring here.  It's hot and dry in the winter, then it's hotter and dryer in the summer.

Great pics April and Annie!


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 27, 2015)

Glinda said:


> 78 degrees, sunny, breezy and, of course, dry, today in San Diego.  I can't stay cooped up all day even though I have a bad cold.  After lunch I'll pack some tissues in my pocket and go for a walk around my neighborhood.  We don't have much of a Spring here.  It's hot and dry in the winter, then it's hotter and dryer in the summer.
> 
> Great pics April and Annie!



Lightweight!  You don't know heat....Come out here in say...July or August.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 27, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Nice weather here, has been very warm. It's now a bit cloudy with a little rain. flowers and blossom everywhere.
> Scottish blackface sheep are my favourites.
> never mind Debby,the snow won't last long, hope that your move goes well.We moved to be near family and help out too, sometimes life just goes that way.Expect the unexpected!



It was really lovely here last week.  But spring is definitely here and things are blooming everywhere.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 27, 2015)

Glinda said:


> 78 degrees, sunny, breezy and, of course, dry, today in San Diego.  I can't stay cooped up all day even though I have a bad cold.  After lunch I'll pack some tissues in my pocket and go for a walk around my neighborhood.  We don't have much of a Spring here.  It's hot and dry in the winter, then it's hotter and dryer in the summer.
> 
> Great pics April and Annie!



Thanks!


----------



## Glinda (Apr 27, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Lightweight!  You don't know heat....Come out here in say...July or August.



Been there, done that . . . in that lovely, scenic Arizona garden spot - Globe!


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 27, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Been there, done that . . . in that lovely, scenic Arizona garden spot - Globe!


  Ugh   Some refer to it as Arizonas A**H***!!!


----------



## Glinda (Apr 27, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Ugh   Some refer to it as Arizonas A**H***!!!



My ex-father-in-law lives there.  In all fairness, though, Arizona has a lot going for it - just not Globe!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2015)

Love the pics April, width I was there! Loved the little lambs, Annie. Such cute spots on their legs.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2015)

Would love to visit California, and Arizona.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 27, 2015)

Baby lambs are soooo sweet, thanks for posting!  April, looks like fun in the sun...awesome!   It's been rainy by me for the past few days, and I'm not complaining, like it really.  Temps have cooled down from the 70s to the 40s and things are greening up, very nice!  I love all the seasons, spring and fall best, but if it was in the 70s all summer, I'd be happy as a clam...don't like the heat.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 30, 2015)




----------

